# Post Your Fantasy Life Avatar



## Sholee (Oct 27, 2014)

*Post Your Fantasy Life Avatar!*











How to take a screen shot:



Melyora said:


> You can start making screenshots soon after you start the game. I believe when you've mastered your first Life as a Fledging, the Guild Office clerk will start talking about all the NPCs in the Guild Office Building. If you then talk to the middle clerk in the back, she will open the screenshot feature for you, which is simple pressing 'Start'.


​


----------



## Melyora (Oct 28, 2014)

This is me at the moment!

I am a Hero Hunter, but currently trying to rank up my Paladin and Blacksmith, and gain some more levels before I head into the Dark Void at Cacto Cove. I have a bit of trouble there =P

Usually wearing my blue Sniper Outfit, but I like the Dancer outfit too!



You can start making screenshots soon after you start the game. I believe when you've mastered your first Life as a Fledging, the Guild Office clerk will start talking about all the NPCs in the Guild Office Building. If you then talk to the middle clerk in the back, she will open the screenshot feature for you, which is simple pressing 'Start'.


----------



## Manah (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 28, 2014)

Gotta get in the holiday spirit after all


----------



## Kayteaface (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my character, Mochi  I haven't played for the past few weeks, but I was levelling up the Miner life and finishing off some Mercenary and Tailor challenges :3


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

My avatar .


----------



## Zuko (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll post mine in a bit? Is this game good? I just bought it and it only just finished downloading, I'm on the title screen and omg the vt before it and the music is amazing...

Should I get the dlc before I play?


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

Zuko said:


> I'll post mine in a bit? Is this game good? I just bought it and it only just finished downloading, I'm on the title screen and omg the vt before it and the music is amazing...
> 
> Should I get the dlc before I play?



i would recommend getting the dlc before you play because there's more customization for your avatar that you wont be able to change later, (ie: eyes)


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Sholee said:


> i would recommend getting the dlc before you play because there's more customization for your avatar that you wont be able to change later, (ie: eyes)



You can actually change your avatar completely later on with the DLC, it costs a lot of dosh though.


----------



## Zuko (Oct 28, 2014)

Sholee said:


> i would recommend getting the dlc before you play because there's more customization for your avatar that you wont be able to change later, (ie: eyes)



What would you rate the game out of 10? I saw the trailer literally 40 mins ago for the first time


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

Zuko said:


> What would you rate the game out of 10? I saw the trailer literally 40 mins ago for the first time



I've only played like 1 hour but so far its a 8/10, will prob go up once i get more into the story and classes


----------



## Zuko (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks so much! I'm just starting up and even the character making is fun! I love it!

I'll post my avatar soonish


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> You can actually change your avatar completely later on with the DLC, it costs a lot of dosh though.



I thought it only allowed you to change your hair, hair color? can you change everything? like eyes, nose, ears, voice, body shape? etc


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I thought it only allowed you to change your hair, hair color? can you change everything? like eyes, nose, ears, voice, body shape? etc



That's the cottage hairdresser in the west grass area? On Origin island there's a woman who if you give her 150,000 dosh will let you completely change everything. She's just along from your holiday home .


----------



## g u a v a (Oct 28, 2014)

;A; all these are pretty cute!

Would y'all say that FL is worth it?

I'm debating getting it or not. Might just wait until black Friday to see if game prices won't drop a bit.

Is it the type of game you can pick up for a few minutes at a time? Or does it require extensive time periods?


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; all these are pretty cute!
> 
> Would y'all say that FL is worth it?
> 
> ...



It's worth getting, it's got so much to do and it will keep you busy for hours. It's also fairly easily to pick things up. Only downside really is the chat function in multiplayer and some people don't like the maps. Btw I really like your sig .


----------



## Imitation (Oct 28, 2014)

..?


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 28, 2014)

Just did my last life special request, and i decided to use some of the coins i got from them,
and i ended up with this outfit, with fishing bonus. Kinda digging it


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Is the DLC free or you have to pay? Just wondering? Gonna trade in one of my ACNL games for it tomorrow~


----------



## Sholee (Oct 28, 2014)

Stina said:


> Is the DLC free or you have to pay? Just wondering? Gonna trade in one of my ACNL games for it tomorrow~



you need to pay for it unfortunately, it was $8.99 (excluding taxes)


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Sholee said:


> you need to pay for it unfortunately, it was $8.99 (excluding taxes)



Oh thats ok. Lol.  excited!


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 29, 2014)

<3




Currently level 53.
I'm growing a little bit tired of the (password) outfit, but I still think it's cute and its stats are perfect for my main job as a magician


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 29, 2014)

All these people with such high levels. D;

I got my copy the day it came out, and I believe I'm level 13 only. xP

What have you had the most fun playing as? 
So far I've only played as two lives. I started with Blacksmith, and now I've switched to cook. I really enjoy the cook because I love going out and finding the ingredients to make the dishes. x3


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not very far into the game yet, but here's my avatar:



I haven't switched Life yet. I'm wondering if I should complete the main story before I do that or not.


----------



## Peoki (Oct 30, 2014)

Trick or treat! How cool would it be if Castele changed its exterior according to events or holidays? 

Aside from this set and the Christmas set, I'm going to try avoiding the use of password costumes until post-game.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2014)

Peoki said:


> Trick or treat! How cool would it be if Castele changed its exterior according to events or holidays?
> View attachment 72764
> Aside from this set and the Christmas set, I'm going to try avoiding the use of password costumes until post-game.



what level do you need to be to wear that? 20?


----------



## Peoki (Oct 31, 2014)

Sholee said:


> what level do you need to be to wear that? 20?



Yup. The Halloween costume I'm wearing has a lv20 requirement.


----------



## Hibiki (Oct 31, 2014)

Ooo, I love this game.

How do you upload a picture of your avatar?


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 31, 2014)

Hibiki said:


> Ooo, I love this game.
> 
> How do you upload a picture of your avatar?



You have to talk with one of the clerks in the guild office to activate the option to take screenshots of your upper screen in the game itself. When you have done this, you can take screenshots by pressing the "Start" button, they will be then saved to your SD card, which you then connect to your computer if you are possible, and just upload it to the site.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm getting Fantasy Life as soon as Amazon delivers! I'll come back here then and post as soon as my stuff is set up.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler






I've only had this game for a few days and I'm really enjoying it ^^' 
Sorry if the picture quality is poo, I don't have my laptop atm >.<


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 2, 2014)

D'aw, Sholee! Your char is very cute. I wish I had bought the DLC before starting, but I guess it was okay without it~ I can't wait til I can change my look though (rip all my Dosh).

My wizard atm! Hoping to make more characters once I finish my story line @.@


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 3, 2014)

Changed my character's clothing! No idea if you want people to post new pictures here when they change the appearances, but...



I think she makes a pretty dashing prince. : ) Also, an added bonus, here's her pet:



I was so ecstatic to find that the first pet I could adopt looks almost _exactly_ like my dog in real life. So I named it after him.


----------



## Yookey (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's my character. I've only had the game for a few days, but man I'm liking it so much >W<


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Changed my character's clothing! No idea if you want people to post new pictures here when they change the appearances, but...
> 
> View attachment 73257
> 
> ...



what is the crown called? it looks so cute
is it part of a costume or craft


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> what is the crown called? it looks so cute
> is it part of a costume or craft



Off the top of my head, I don't remember (and I don't have the game on at the moment), but it's something like Princely Crown or Prince's Crown. It's all part of the Prince costume. And it was free with a password input at the post office.


----------



## Yookey (Nov 4, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Here's my character. I've only had the game for a few days, but man I'm liking it so much >W<







Became a master mercenary and changed my gear ~ c:


----------



## Leopardfire (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't had the game for very long.  I don't love what I'm wearing, but it's the best for boosting my stats atm.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 6, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> D'aw, Sholee! Your char is very cute. I wish I had bought the DLC before starting, but I guess it was okay without it~ I can't wait til I can change my look though (rip all my Dosh).
> 
> My wizard atm! Hoping to make more characters once I finish my story line @.@



OMG what is that outfit called? craftable? password outfit?
it's sooo cute, i hope it has stats for a magician!


----------



## Yookey (Nov 6, 2014)

Sholee said:


> OMG what is that outfit called? craftable? password outfit?
> it's sooo cute, i hope it has stats for a magician!



It's partly the snowy password outfit (Snow daze! for america, Snow joke for europe)


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## Libra (Nov 11, 2014)

My character wearing the Valkyrie Set which was crafted for me by the super-awesome-amazing Mentlegen. <3 The sword she is holding is the Dragon King's Sword (DLC item).

View attachment 74182


----------



## Vinathi (Nov 14, 2014)

Looking at all these avatars and it's making me tempted to get the game asap. 
Still waiting for a sale lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 15, 2014)

I been playing since yesterday. That's it bye.


----------



## Hibiki (Nov 15, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> View attachment 74639
> 
> I been playing since yesterday. That's it bye.



Your character looks kawaii


----------



## Danielle (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't been able to play in a couple days due to work. ;w;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 15, 2014)

Hibiki said:


> Your character looks kawaii



Thanks! I try to make them look cute Dx


----------



## Manazran (Nov 16, 2014)

I mainly use Water Magic as a Wizard,so thought I'd wear some Aqua stuff


----------



## nammie (Nov 16, 2014)

man this game is so cute/addictive
I really like the lumberjack outfit hehe


----------



## dragonair (Nov 17, 2014)

this is my character so far! currently trying to master everything, but she's mainly a mercenary~
this game is so addicting. send help. ヘ (一。一;;）


----------



## Sholee (Nov 17, 2014)

dragonair said:


> this is my character so far! currently trying to master everything, but she's mainly a mercenary~
> this game is so addicting. send help. ヘ (一。一;;）



your char is so cute!!


----------



## dragonair (Nov 17, 2014)

Sholee said:


> your char is so cute!!


Ahh, thank you so much!!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 18, 2014)

I just started so my character isn't much to look at. But I'm having so much fun with this game!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## nammie (Dec 2, 2014)

reposting since my avatar's quite diff from when I last posted lol
and I don't fight in this outfit but I think most of the clothes that are good for combat are ugly soo


----------



## Radagast (Dec 3, 2014)

Update: Got max rank in hunter, carpenter, wizard, and woodcutter. Gonna start life as an angler soon


----------



## Coach (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Dec 6, 2014)

TADAAA! 
Armour: Shogun set
Sword: Sword of Heroes
HP: 802


----------



## Sholee (Jan 6, 2015)

bumps~


----------



## Joy (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's mah girl


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Manazran (Jan 9, 2015)

Manazran said:


> View attachment 74760
> 
> I mainly use Water Magic as a Wizard,so thought I'd wear some Aqua stuff



Here's me after 2 months


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

yessss I want MOARS!! keep posting


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler:  My current avatar :3


----------



## Cress (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, I'm a Hero rank Alchemist so this is what I got!


Spoiler: Ta da!






But I hate how the hat looks, so I wear this instead.


Spoiler: How I actually look


----------



## Cress (Jan 28, 2015)

Clothes and Stars are the same, but everything else is different.


----------



## Laudine (Jan 31, 2015)

I got lucky. Someone gives out Dark Sultan's Staff through steetpass ;v;


----------



## Swablu (Feb 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Verotten (Feb 9, 2015)

My character, from back in.... October. 8)
Her appearance hasn't changed, but I always changed her kit depending on what was needed/what I liked the look of.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 13, 2015)

This is my Fantasy Life character so far. I'm an Adept rank wizard here.






I have to say, I'm actually pretty proud of how he looks, considering I only started a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 10, 2015)

revived!


----------



## Cress (Dec 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Clothes and Stars are the same, but everything else is different.
> View attachment 82534



10-and-a-half months later and I look... almost exactly the same. All of the stats are a bit higher, but I don't look any different!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 10, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 10-and-a-half months later and I look... almost exactly the same. All of the stats are a bit higher, but I don't look any different!



I kind have wished there was a skinning option, where I can keep the stats of my gear and just skin different outfits to it. I'm still wearing the magician DLC outfit and I'm level 120 ahaha


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 11, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> View attachment 72533
> 
> My avatar .



Lol, well my stats are way higher now (haven't played for a while though), I have DLC so god level on most jobs and I am wearing custom crafted robes currently I think. 

I'm thinking of starting a new character at some point.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 11, 2015)

Yay, this is nice!  Next time I pull out the SD, me too will post avatar.


----------



## Cirom (Dec 13, 2015)

I've been enjoying this game quite a bit ;D Although haven't played it *that* much recently, been a bit distracted by other games ;o Although I may eventually end up picking it back up again and actually GETTING to God-rank Carpenter ;T


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 13, 2015)

I've started over, so I'm quite far from any god rank, haha. 





She's currently level 7, but other than that, no difference, even in gear... I'll work on that soon.


----------



## Libra (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm just going to copy-paste what I posted in the general thread, LOL.









The difference in stats comes from between switching outfits (since I put all my stats in Intelligence and what not, given that last time I played I did so as a Magician). The first outfit is a post office one and the second one is the Valkyrie one which was crafted for me by a user here on the forum (but who is - as far as I know - inactive here now). Weapons are Dark Sultan Staff and Dragon King's Sword. Especially the staff in combo with the post office outfit is nice because it pretty much let me beat the final trial with a defense that wasn't all that great, compared to what other outfits and items have to offer (which does not mean I didn't have to use many elixirs and potions, though!).


----------



## Loriii (Dec 15, 2015)

I've played around 300 hours and around level 170 on here. I'm creator in all lives except for Wizard and Mercenary. Haven't touched this for a long time though.



Then, I felt like making a new file (in another copy) so yeah, I think I'm close to level 10 now.


(Sorry for the big image, I should've taken them using 3DS camera/used in-game screenshot)


----------



## bloomwaker (Dec 25, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> I've started over, so I'm quite far from any god rank, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting myself for a comparison:






I unlocked the ability to do the full makeover, and decided I wanted her to look like someone who takes her job less seriously (even though she's quite serious about it).


----------

